# Black paint and oak stain



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I was watching "Overhauling" another of my obsessions, old cars and trucks. In one show they were overhauling a 54 Ford truck. The wooden bed was finished by painting first with black paint, wiping off with acetone, and then staining with golden oak. Has anyone tried this before and what were your results? Looked pretty sharp.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Bump


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

My wife often stains over milk paint and the effect, while not my taste, comes out nice. It entirely depends on the look you are going for.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

This is a style of glazing which that adds depth to the finish. You didn't say what kind of wood was in the bed. I suspect oak because then the black paint would fill the pores and the acetone would only remove the paint from the uppermost surface, though probably not entirely, and then the oak stain would tie it all together. I'm sure it looked fantastic.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I did the reverse on a recent table. Red oak, med. brown stain, spray with flat black, rub thru paint in areas to show stain, clear coat satin, wax. Came out well.
Bill


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Love Overhauling!

The other approach is to glaze with asphaltum, which is basically roof tar (fiber-free) and can be found at a local big box store. Basically wipe on and wipe off the areas you want. Wipe the entire thing and you'll get some nicely filled pores and pretty grain. Regardless, I would do this as a glaze, meaning that you will seal the wood first with some kind of clear coat, like shellac.

Haven't tried putting paint down first, but I have done similar with dark dyes, sanded down, and then topped with other color dyes. The effect is to pop the grain and make the color dyes blend into a variety of brightness gradients according to where the black color was left.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I seem to remember one of the really dark shades of Watco (dark walnut?) containing asphaltum as a pigment.

I've used Watco as an oil-based stain before, and the black pigment stayed really black.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Sign making people do this all the time. Seen it also in a variety of truck beds and running boards. Cool look.


----------

